# Sturmey Archer XRF8



## robcycle (May 10, 2006)

I'm interested in this hub as a second wheel on a Monstercross bike. I find it particularly of interest because it can be spaced to 120mm, which is the same as the frame I will be using. My concern is that, it being a cross bike, that I may end up taking it off road. No drops or jumps, but maybe light singletrack. Does anyone have any experience with these hubs and how they fare off road/

-Rob.


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

I don't know anyone who's used an SA 8 speed. If the frame is made of steel, you should be able to have the rear dropout's width adjusted to 135mm.


----------



## robcycle (May 10, 2006)

I thought about cold setting it, but I don't want to do that to a new frame. If I were going to run the bike as geared most of the time I would think about it, but its mostly going to be fixed. Also, it occurred to me that a 120mm rear wheel would convert my Pista easily into a geared road bike. Perhaps I'll build a second, 135mm wheel for my Monocog 29er. Any suggestions on a good 7-8 speed hub?

-Rob.


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

robcycle said:


> ...Any suggestions on a good 7-8 speed hub?


Shimano Alfine is very popular. 8 speed, good for XC, plenty of DHers using it.


----------



## Monkeybike (Feb 25, 2008)

I have one, but I am running an alfine. 
I must admit that the hub was misused for DH. it didn't last too long, only a couple of outings. it is not completely dead but it is ghost shifting a lot, some gears are gone, and pinging sounds were always there when changing gears. 
The alfine is such a superior hub in anyway, the only thing the sturmey has going for it, is that it can go narrow, and the 6 bolt disc brake option.


----------

